# Waste control



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

What does waste control do and how does it work?
On the label it says it should be used with cycle because it could raise ammonia when used alone, why?
Thank you.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Imo it's a waste of time, no pun intended. Supposed to solidify liquid waste so your filter will filter it out of your water. Although if it actually performs this task is dubious... No miracle chemical can ever beat a good ol fashion water change and gravel vac!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

On ther label it says it consists some kind of friendly bacteria...you saying the bacteria is supposed to solidfy liquid waste...how is that supposed to work?

I dont really use nutrafin product so just want to ask anyone who has experience with this. I am nto thinking of buying it but I am curious on how this is supposed to work and why would it increase ammonia level as it works?

Thank you.


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Maybe in a fishless cycle it works by providing ammonia for other beneficial bacteria to colonize tank surfaces? 
I don't think the bacteria can solidify liquid waste(ie. dissolved ammonia/nitrite/nitrates) except that if the bacteria forms a biofilm, then in a sense the wastes are extracted from the water column when they absorb these wastes.
If it contains a flocculants, it can clump tiny particle waste in suspension. But I think alum does that better than bacteria.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks. On the label it says that it helps to keep the tank cleaner by decomposing organic waster...
I was thinking it may be something similiar to bacter 300 from ADA?
It says you should use it along side Cycle because ammonia level may raise, which is puzzling. 
On one hand, it is supposed to be a product that control waste but it will actually increase ammonia--which is a form of waste--if used alone.
This is the product...is this some kind of bacteria?
http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Watercare/Additives---Supplements/A7936


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

After reading about the product, the "Nutrafin Waste Control Biological Aquarium Cleaner" seems to contain some bacteria that break down solid organic waste into smaller particles(producing ammonia) and maybe some nitrosomonas species etc. to convert ammonia to nitrite. That's why using it increases ammonia since it's intended to make uneaten food and poop rot faster.
"Cycle" refers to a second product "Nutrafin Cycle Biological Aquarium Supplement" that's suppose to "[eliminate] toxic ammonia and nitrites" produced by the previous product. It probably contains some nitrobacter species etc. to convert nitrite to nitrate.
These processes all occur naturally in cycled tanks anyways... maybe use them to speed up the nitrogen cycle in a newly setup tank?
I couldn't tell if the two Nutrafin products would work similarily to bacter 300 from ADA, but they definitely do not "[decrease] aquarium maintenance by reducing waste on interior aquarium surfaces". All the wastes are still in the tank (just in a different form). Water changes are still required to remove the resulting nitrate from the system, IMHO.
Quotes from product description.
Nutrafin Waste Control Biological Aquarium Cleaner, 250mL (8.4fl oz), Pets | Walmart.ca - Online Shopping in Canada
Nutrafin Cycle Biological Aquarium Supplement, 250 mL (8.4 fl oz), Pets | Walmart.ca - Online Shopping in Canada


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Transposon said:


> After reading about the product, the "Nutrafin Waste Control Biological Aquarium Cleaner" seems to contain some bacteria that break down solid organic waste into smaller particles(producing ammonia) and maybe some nitrosomonas species etc. to convert ammonia to nitrite. That's why using it increases ammonia since it's intended to make uneaten food and poop rot faster.
> "Cycle" refers to a second product "Nutrafin Cycle Biological Aquarium Supplement" that's suppose to "[eliminate] toxic ammonia and nitrites" produced by the previous product. It probably contains some nitrobacter species etc. to convert nitrite to nitrate.
> These processes all occur naturally in cycled tanks anyways... maybe use them to speed up the nitrogen cycle in a newly setup tank?
> I couldn't tell if the two Nutrafin products would work similarily to bacter 300 from ADA, but they definitely do not "[decrease] aquarium maintenance by reducing waste on interior aquarium surfaces". All the wastes are still in the tank (just in a different form). Water changes are still required to remove the resulting nitrate from the system, IMHO.
> ...


Hmmm so I had it backwards breaks solid waste down into smaller pieces.... Why not just let your filter/gravel vac catch the solid waste? Completely useless product if you ask me. The less chemicals you add to your water the better IMHO. Water conditioner is the only chemical I use unless treating for an illness. Water changes/gravel vacs may take a little time but cutting corners by using products like this will bite you in the arse eventually...


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Immus21 said:


> Water changes/gravel vacs may take a little time but cutting corners by using products like this will bite you in the arse eventually...


Exactly! I totally agree with you. 
Water changes/gravel vacs nips the process in the bud, solves the ammonia/nitrite/nitrate problem.


----------

